# Kickin it up a notch with J'Bo



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

*So the off season is officially here and i have approxiamtely 9 monthes to gain some major muscle and make some major life changes*

*My workout schedule for the next 4 weeks will be as follows*
Monday: Quads
Tuesday: Shoulders, Pecs, and Triceps
Wednesday: Cardio (30 min)- HIT, Calves & Abs
Thursday: Back & Biceps
Friday: Hamstrings & Booty 
Saturday: Cardio (30 min)- HIT, Calves & Abs 
Sunday: Cardio (45 min)- Low impact


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

*Diet for Tuesday August 5th, 2003*
8:00am: 7 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1/2 cup berries, 5 crackers (opps)
1:30pm: tin of tuna, bagel, 1 tbsp mayo, 3 slices of cheese, 2 oatmeal cookies (opps) 
2:30pm: d.pepsi, chocolate bar (opps)
*k i think i should settle down on the crap eating now...i have a skinny dipping session on Friday and you gotta be skinny to go dippin  *
5:30pm: banana, 2 tbsp pb, 5 grams glutamine (pre-workout)
8:30pm: steak, 3 cups of romaine lettuce, 1tbsp dressing, 1/4 cup croutons, corn on the cob, butta, 5 grams glutamine (post-workout) 

*Quads @ 7:30pm*
Leg Extensions: 12x40, 10x50, 10x60, 10x60
Leg Press: 8x90, 8x180, 8x180
BB Squats: 8x95, 8x115, 8x135
*never knew 3 exercises could make you walk like a pidgeon*


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

Good Luck honey!! 

That bagel looks yummmmy!! ENJOY!  
I have one every friday..a whole wheat bagel.. I LOVE FRIDAYS! 

Have a great day girl!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks i am having a good day even though it is raining outside and i wish i was at home watching a movie and cuddling


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

ohhh ~~ Thats the best thing to do when its raining!!!

Its not raining here--but I still wish I were home in bed!


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Did I miss your pics J??


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey hottie, I LOVE YOUR DIET AND SCHEDULE!!!!!!!!   Oh HUn You are going to do awesome!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Cuddling???  With who?  Do tell!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

i will pm you bf.

and as soon as i get the pics back i will post some for you all. should be this week hopefully. then you will all see what i have been up to


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

he he


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

he he he


----------



## Jenny (Aug 5, 2003)

Great new journal 

 LaLaLaLaLee


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

hehehe. i am seriously laughing here...there are more smilies in this journal then on the board  geuss the IM girls are happy today


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> and as soon as i get the pics back i will post some for you all. should be this week hopefully. then you will all see what i have been up to


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

YEAH!!!!     :bounce:


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

if you want  jbo up fat to 1 tsp in meal 2 and 4 and drop banna and hit an apple with peanut butter spread on it would be even better if you want


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

Hey. Hello Excuse me, You need to end that sentence with a smilie Mr Hard.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Go JB lay the smaketh downeth  LOL  :bounce:


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)




----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

ok Ladies (political speaking) I just dropped my carbs to 60 grams  for past 4 days so PLEASE[/SIZE give me a break please   i'm at your mercy for next 16 weeks  
and they know who i'm reffering too ]


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

um.. your  is wrong. lower case p please..


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

hey 60g that is a walk in the park there MR  LOL


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

Is he really trying to be serious in here today


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> ok Ladies (political speaking) I just dropped my carbs to 60 grams  for past 4 days so please give me a break please   i'm at your mercy for next 16 weeks
> and they know who i'm reffering too



  much better!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

look again


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

I can see i'm getting "p"   real fast


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 5, 2003)

huh?  you lost me. where'd ya go?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

Mucho better  LOL  Hey now, I have to do legs tonight and you should what the sargeant ius making me do


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

shit... I keep dropping chicken crumps done my shirt!!!


----------



## Stacey (Aug 5, 2003)

LMAO @ BF!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

BF.....your funny today.

HAN....stop your whining you little beacth...you sound like me....btw try eating 1 cucumber a day as your only carb source and see how you like it  its pay back time

I love the whoring going on in my thread 

I am a happy girl...la la la. 

Pam....i gotta do a barfing leg routine 2 times a week  heavy heavy heavy but only 3 exercises.

In 9 months i am gonna have an  made of steel


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

He He I will give you my legs I told you and I will take yours    Never had a problem with having a butt as you can see in pics I sent you of new dress  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

i know i love your butt....oh that reminds me i gotta go get some cinnabons soon  maybe Friday


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 5, 2003)

all i did was split your hams and quads. I did alot of research adn talk to alot of top trainers and they suggested you should split them to get the best results.  Also your leg workouts aren't like a damn marathon.  quads done in 40 minutes max and by doing them in the begining. The rest of the week is all down hill from there


----------



## butterfly (Aug 5, 2003)

I posted some pics for you ladies in Open Chat


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

HAN.....i wasnt complaining you weiner head 

BF....yes i saw babe and thank you VERY vERY very much


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

I was going to have to kick some butt if we started talking about cookies and donuts and FOOD!!!!!  My spenda rice is helping a bit though


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 5, 2003)

OK...just stopping by...this journal is too funny   talk about whoring....but it's funny nevertheless

J'Bo....good luck in the offseason and have fun on your skinny dipping session...there's a lucky guy..or gal  out there


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

oh yes he is lucky and so is she


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2003)

Jenny's got news  jenny's got news  jenny's got some news  more news 

*oh and my workout was effin stupidly hard*


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 5, 2003)

HA HA HA  I LOVE YOUR NEW LOCATION!!!!!!!!!     and the news is???????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

you got the news already....you know the "ball" getaway  still is freaking me out  had a nightmare that i got smacked in the face with the ball....but dont what what kinda ball it was


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

J, don't worry, I don't think it's a world championship! He just wants you to be there and have fun with him..


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

Hehehe @ Jenny :blush:
*Wednesday August 6th, 2003*
8:00am: 2 slices of multi grain bread, 2 slices of cheese, tin of tuna, 1/2 tomato, 1/2 tsp butter
11:00am: 1.5 scoops of protein, 1/2 cup berries
1:30pm: 5 oz chicken breast, sun dried tomatoes, 3/4 cup brown rice
4:30pm: crackers and cheese 
7:30pm: Lets just say it wasnt want i was supposed to eat 

*6:00am: 15 min on stepper HI, 15 min of 30sec intervals on tread mill*
-standing calves: 8x80, 7x50, 6x30

*3 Ab Trisets*
-20 reps of 15lb decline crunches
-1 min plank holds 
-10 reps high reverse curls to pike hold


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Well you and I can be hurling buddies hun since I know I am not suppossed to be doing cardio today but I still feel bad about Monday not doing it, plus I need to loosen these legs of lead up  LOL


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

I did those plank holds monday and  too.. I only did 3x45sec though


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

skinny dipping .... ''ball' getaway .... WFT?     Where is this info you speak of ...


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

Ok i wasnt gonna say anything NT  you snoopy little pickle head...but.

HAHA i am still not gonna say anything...pssst i will pm you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Well you and I can be hurling buddies hun since I know I am not suppossed to be doing cardio today but I still feel bad about Monday not doing it, plus I need to loosen these legs of lead up  LOL


Yes do some low intensity cardio to lossen them up a bit...cross trainer is good for that


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I did those plank holds monday and  too.. I only did 3x45sec though



Those plank holds were darn hard today boy...i am up to 2 min if i dont do them in a triset now...usually i do 1 min front and then 30sec on each side. KILLER.

Oh hold on gotta smilie dance  oh here comes another one  we need more happy smilies dont you think?


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 6, 2003)

Jenny if you are wanting to increase calories add 1 tsp hemp oil to meal 2,4 to start then we will increase from there as desired.  just have your shake an hour and a half to 2 hours before gym and you will be fine.  I would strap the banna becuase of high inuslin spike, calories from the protein drink will hold you over or for extra punch slip in the 5 grams glutemine and whern you are readty 2 grams creatine half hour prior


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

He He Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

Baaaaaaawaaaaaaa  sucka  get down doggy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

Oh my goodness I am on a roll today, only been a day and a half since carb up and am already cranky    LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

well you know why i am cranky...mom and aunt flo  and i WANT MY TRIB BACK


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok i wasnt gonna say anything NT  you snoopy little pickle head...but.
> 
> HAHA i am still not gonna say anything...pssst i will pm you


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

What the hell.

skinny dippin= lake next weekend where the "BALL" tournment is
getaway= lake next weekend where the "BALL" tournment is 

=  and


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 6, 2003)

so 2+3=8


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

yeppers  

and skinny dippin+ sandy/dirty bods= cleaning


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 6, 2003)

You forgot about the "shower" factor as well


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 6, 2003)

dont need a shower when you got tongues  and lakes


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

...  .... JBo said ... skinny dippiing ... hehe ... and she said dirty   ....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

let me tell you NT...i will be a very very clean girl after next weekend


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

he he you are cute


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

I had to say howdy J I found out why I have been feeling like crap........ALLERGIES!!!!!!!  They are residing me apartments and so TONS OF DUST!!!!  Oh and so I took some allergy medicine and I feel awesome!!!!!!  I am thinking good thoughts of you hottie.     

Oh and I am starting to get less sore finally


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 7, 2003)

Good to hear baby girl. 
Talked to HAN tonight too and we drew up a plan for you and figured out what you need to do supp. wise.
Will post in your journal as soon as i get out of the bath


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 7, 2003)

Thank you so much honey you are a life saver.  Loves and hugs and sleep wel


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

Well Ms. Piggy jenny has gained a good 8lbs this week. Isnt that pleasant


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

8lbs that is it, oh I know women and watched them rebound 10-20lbs because of water and eating like crap in a week.  But I bet you still look hot


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

I look like a HOT DOG not hot


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

No not a hot dog, and honestly hun how much is water???????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> No not a hot dog, and honestly hun how much is water???????



Water or not i still feel like a whale.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

Well I am sure someone thinks you look hot so


----------



## ponyboy (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I look like a HOT DOG not hot




  

Does anyone else want to insert the weiner?   (j/k)

I remember gaining 20 lbs. in four weeks after competing two years ago...damn I miss that.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

Your a nut case pony...you dont actually like that 

I only do chicken weiners....you got one of those


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

J'bo how was the workout ?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

wasnt feeling great this morning...woke up at 3am with nightmares and had to eat some cucs...so i will train tonight after my apt...i really just want to get out of this town to be honest...pics are coming in a couple hours though  so i get to see what i used to look like...yes this is Jenny the moodyest chick in all of North America.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 8, 2003)

It is ok hun, we all have been there and you are always there for us, we love yah anyways and let you complain    I wanna see your hot pictures


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

wow ... a very different Jenny today, very somber sounding - hope you have a great weekend with Mr. Fireman or without him.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

Pics comin in a couple hours


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 8, 2003)

funny i did not goto bed untill that time and had to be up at 545.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hardasnails1973 *_
> funny i did not goto bed untill that time and had to be up at 545.


and thats supposed to mean what exactely?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

K i am back...i needed some rest before i got back into things..head was clouded and i wasnt having fun anymore.

My diet and training will be slowly increasing throughout the next couple of weeks til i am ready...body really needs a break from dieting for 8 months 

Monday August 11th, 2003
6am: 30 min cardio *on one VERY bruised leg and knee...i was a clutz and banged it up really good last night  *

*this is my slacker but tasty food  *
8:30am: bagel, 2 tbsp cream cheese, 5 egg whites, 2 yolks
11:00am: 1/2 cup mixed fruit, 1 cup of s/f yogurt
1:30pm: tin of tuna, 3/4 cup of rice, 1 tbsp mayo, 15 pecans
4:30pm: avocado with salt, 1.5 scoops of protein
7:30pm: pecan crusted atlantic salmon  with 1/2 cup rice and cucumbers


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

oh i hate you    But on sunday, we had to change rest day from sunday to saturday because of a wedding I have on saturday which would be right after I eat, and I am not going to a wedding half asleep and totally bloated.  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

New Schedule 

Monday: 30min AM cardio / Back, Biceps, Abs
Tuesday: Rest
Wednesday: Hams and Booty and Abs
Thursday: 45min AM Cardio
Friday: Shoulders, Pecs, Triceps, Abs
Saturday: Quads, Abs, Calves
Sunday: 30min AM cardio


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

see your journal k.


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Mm, I like your new diet  If you start dieting again I'll have to come over there and whoop that cute hiney of yours  You really got me worried there with bleeding from the ears and stuff  

Now eat those bagels and shut up!


----------



## Jenny (Aug 11, 2003)

Btw, why aren't you answering me on MSN


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 11, 2003)

I am not answering cause i am not at home silly.
One more hour of work.

Believe me i am not dieting anymore. McDonalds and Dairy Queen yesterday should tell you something 

I loved my food today so far...did not stray from it and i was full enough to get me til almost the next meal.


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 11, 2003)

he he j hun you are too cute and I seriously owe you so big with putting up with my mood swings, better then darren does must i tell you    He freaks out when i change moods  LOL  Thinks it is him but you know ypou only take it out on them  LOL


----------



## sawheet (Aug 12, 2003)

Cute


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

he he Sawheet said cute


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

NO CUTE in here 

Shorty believe me i have mood swings when i diet too. Everyone does. It is straining mentally and physically. Vent all you want, you derserve it. Plus i got my phone hooked up tonight and so Long DISTANCE plans are awesome


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!  I feel close to being a rweck again today, i feel like i am holding so much water but BC is gone!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

You mean you stopped the BC in between cycles? 

You are holding water cause you are stressed plain and simple. Now settle down and go for a hot tub and NO CARDIO!

I am getting moody too. You wanta know what kinda mood?  Yes its Trib time for Jenny


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

no it is the beginning of a cycle, i had never got back on after the last cycle


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

yes mam going hot tubbing tonight    I am in a good mood no worries  sitting here BSing with a friend and talking to a hot chick!!!!!!!!!  Life is good


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

yes. life is great especially on this end   

psst. i told jenny about my little friend too...she is dancing around happy


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

YEAH!!!  Now we can all dance


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

yes we can


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

he he am already in a better mood, I slept and I ate, Mucho happy!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

you think your happy? i am running on pure test again  i love being non-emotional...pure happiness...damn i hate men for being like this all the damn time 

love you shorty


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

loves you too hun


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

its all warm and fuzzy in here today. I LOVE IT  we need more happy smilieys though


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

:smile:


----------



## Jenny (Aug 12, 2003)

Haha, you girls are both SO CUTE!!  
Yep, I'm dancing for J today too      

Okay, I think it's time for some sleep for wittle Jenny


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

no sleeping here Jenny.
not for another 2 hours.
then i go pick up my landline and i can chat away to all my far away friends


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

ok brb work time


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

whatever as if you work 

my darn butt is so big right now


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

what are you doing coming here and sticking your tongue out in my thread mr


----------



## Rissole (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi J  just showing off the modified av


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

i had to drive around for awhile so now i ate and i am happy except check your pm's


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry i havent been around when you are rissy...i miss you  saw your new ass on your avi  i may just have a couple more for you. 

i ate and now i am happy too


----------



## Rissole (Aug 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sorry i havent been around when you are rissy...i miss you  saw your new ass on your avi  i may just have a couple more for you.


Now thats what i'm talkin about


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 12, 2003)

Hi hottie i have a feeling your comp is freaking out, so kisses babe


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 12, 2003)

Miss J'bo where you at?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

i am here mr. D=dodo head  (i got plenty of attitude for you today)  and Ms. S=sexy (you better be ready to whore  ....hormones are a ragin


----------



## Jenny (Aug 13, 2003)

What about me, no nick name for me??


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

ok J= ? j sucks...how about just HOTTY


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

Jenny you are Ms. J-J for just sexy as hell


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

agreed


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Oops, it slipped again.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

dont make me come down there


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

I love these compliments you guys give each other.......

 

I am happy I am getting involved here, I will have some nicknames shortly, just give me some time......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

your just a horney little boy who wants to see some videos of us three girls....well dream on  those are for us to see only


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

I know a nickname


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

dont you even


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

NT - Glad to see you have joined us NT, BTW, nice to meet ya.
You already have a nickname for someone.....good stuff.......

J'bo - you've got me figured out all wrong......  
horny? maybe.... videos?


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Shoot NT....


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

... 

nice to meet you too DJ


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Why doesn't J'bo want anyone to know?
Is it the C word?


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

to be honest i dont know what you two are talking about  and no my nickname isnt that...no one has any idea what it is


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 13, 2003)

Really?  It's ok to think that.....


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

BTW HAN my effin biceps and back are still killing me....great workout thanks 

now tomorrow will be another story...i will be bitching at you boy.
btw i accidently deleted workout...please resend booty and hams.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

Wednesday August 13th, 2003

*Ohhhh good food  *

8:00am: 6 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/3 cup of oatmeal, 2 tbsp pb, 1 tbsp no sugar added jam
11:00am: 1/2 cup mixed fruit, 1.5 scoops of protein
1:30pm: tin of tuna, 3/4 cup of rice, 1 tbsp mayo, 15 pecans 


Hams and Booty and Abs


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 13, 2003)

oh hey missy, triceps hurt, but bui's for some reason aren't, they are the hardest  part to get sore, I am happy now, i think my body is freaking out from no BC


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 13, 2003)

it will take time to get used to the hormonal changes.

me on the other hand am running on pure TEST


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Pure Test huh? Look out....... 
I'm scurred......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

so hun how are you, you are quiet???????


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah where is J'bo?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

She must be actually working, man what is that??????????  LOL  I work for my parents so you know how that is  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

I am here now.

Did not sleep yet  i was doing some trials for a company called ENERGIZER...this Trib and other things are KILLING ME


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah I do know how it is SS.....

I heard you got that awesome job J'bo congrats........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

congrats  well i got the job because someone gave me good references


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

what job???????????


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

working for energizer testing their batteries honey  your my assistant


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he i forgot    I like my job


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

You guys have the same job??  No way......
I think I have to take it to the backboard to ease the pain......


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

dont you even start DJ  i am on the verge of spilling here


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

Spill my way baby, no batteries required


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

oh hun


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

oh FUN


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he we can have a j'bo sandwich sawheet


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

this is the last month. not gonna do this anymore unless i am getting some REAL ASS.


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

Now your talkin betty crocker!!!        Think she could handle it?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL  I am sorry hun I will give you darren to use


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he and DJ you can be thre dressing


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

ewwwwwww


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

No penis festival please


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

The dressing, huh?  That's a good one....


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

he he kinda crunchy, kinda creamy


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

Never use the work krunchy when you are talking about a guys "package"   its scary


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

not talking about his package silly, use your imagination for minute, what would be credamy and kinda crunchy


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

OHHHhhhh         gotcha, ok what would be sweet  and wet?


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

all of us


----------



## sawheet (Aug 14, 2003)

Alright SS you are on the ball today!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

He He I know what is on my mind, and lots of it!!!!!!!!!!!  Thinking about where, when, toys, liquids, handcuffs, the works


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> he he we can have a j'bo sandwich sawheet



with syrup? 

me handle a sandwich? HA is all i have to say...do you have any idea when the last time i went this long before getting any? NEVER  So i think that the question is would you and SS come out alive?

I would invite everyone to our little buffet lunch  SS, Sawheet, DJ, Darren....SS we would have a blast 

K now the last couple of comments are just outta control...must excuse myself for a moment......


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

oh you can take it like a trooper hun


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

I am...but i am going on session #7 and my 34th hour of no sleep  because of my TEST issues.ggrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL  I am sure there are some male's out there that would love to help you out with your test issues    or femals for that matter


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Aug 14, 2003)

She probably cursing my name as we speak LOL


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

LOL  My legs are yelling at her right now, they are not too happy  LOL


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

me cursing at you HAN? why? instead of training last night i baked 6 dozen cookies  and went out for dinner.

you tell your legs to settle down or i am gonna give it to them next week 

as for the men helping me...i will just stick to chicks for now


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I would invite everyone to our little buffet lunch  SS, Sawheet, DJ, Darren....SS we would have a blast


Ahem...... THATS NOT "everyone"!!! Now im scarred   

How are you gorgeous?? After what youdid to me last night, i ended up not getting any  Now i feel like you..........


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

i did not do a thing Mr. it was you 

it was just a given that you would be in the Jennywich 

i am doing fine fine with NO sleep in 34 hours


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

ok hun chat later we are super busy at work now, loves and hugs, may call you from hot tub tonight


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

Ok babe. Have a good one. Remember what tomorrow brings


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i did not do a thing Mr. it was you
> 
> it was just a given that you would be in the Jennywich
> ...


Oh yeah it was wasnt it  Hang in there girl, if you come over here my TP's single and would love a bone with you


----------



## shortstuff (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi!!!  I am baclk hottie!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2003)

Gee thanks  Hi yourself SS


----------



## djrx06 (Aug 14, 2003)

J'bo's a trooper......yes sir


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2003)

Hey rissy...answer your pm's

Hey DJ...turn your msn on


----------

